# Anyone else share the same plant buying habits?



## nry (21 Apr 2009)

I seem to find I go shop at e.g. AE, buy some plants, then a week or so later think 'hmm, I reckon plantx would be nice there' and wish they'd ordered it the week before...

I wonder sometimes if AE etc get some people like me who seem to order a new plant or two every week or so and wonder why they don't buy them all at once to save postage!


----------



## Mark Evans (21 Apr 2009)

i used to be like that. i found a great way to learn what new plants would look like. but it eventually becomes an untidy scape. for me any way. 

then i thought, it's best to choose a theme, choose the hardscape then choose the plants for that theme,  then stick to it


----------



## nry (21 Apr 2009)

I did that this time around, but in hindsight there's one plant which would have worked better for foreground type planting than the one I bought...my own fault I guess


----------



## Dave Spencer (21 Apr 2009)

I am getting a propogator pretty soon, so hopefully my plant buying, binning, rebuying days are over.  

Dave.


----------



## Nick16 (21 Apr 2009)

Dave Spencer said:
			
		

> I am getting a propogator pretty soon, so hopefully my plant buying, binning, rebuying days are over.
> 
> Dave.


im intrigued, want to share where you are getting it from? link...


----------



## Dave Spencer (24 Apr 2009)

Nick16 said:
			
		

> Dave Spencer said:
> 
> 
> 
> > im intrigued, want to share where you are getting it from? link...



I`m currently looking in to it Nick. I have a lot of expensive plants in my 120cm that I want to keep for a later project. I`ll probably start a thread when I get it up and running, as I will almost certainly need some advice.

Dave.


----------



## LondonDragon (24 Apr 2009)

Dave Spencer said:
			
		

> I`ll probably start a thread when I get it up and running, as I will almost certainly need some advice.
> Dave.


I hope you do Dave, that will be very interesting to follow  a lot of guys do it for corals, why not do it for plants too!


----------



## aaronnorth (24 Apr 2009)

i shall be following with interest too.

in my last (first for that matter lol) i used to get new plants every few weeks, but it was a working progress. In my next tank i shall order all of the mat once, let it mature, then maybe add another batch if necassary


----------



## Dave Spencer (24 Apr 2009)

Emersed has its own forum section now. I reckon it could become fairly popular.

Dave.


----------



## altaaffe (24 Apr 2009)

I refuse to buy more than 1 pot of whatever I'm after now and just propagate my own from that pot.


----------

